# Maple or Birch workbench?



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I am shopping around for a woodworkers bench. Im thinking around 700 to budget. 

I see birch Oak and Maple as choices.
What do you fellow woodworkers prefer? 
any sujjestions for a bench (brand, style etc.)


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know about everyone else, and I really don't have a bench for that matter yet, but I know when I make mine, it will be in a frugal way. I will probably just go with kiln dried pine, basically made from framing lumber.... Of course, I will mill it to be s4s.....

After all, it will just be a bench that you will be working on, not exactly a piece of fine furniture. 

As long as it is functional IMO....

Fabian


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

Me too. I've got enough red and white oak to build one but I don't think I'll go crazy. (I might!).


----------



## mwkellner (Mar 9, 2010)

*Build one?*

Hey Squeegie, after seeing your thread on the vice that you made, and being very impressed, I am wondering why you don't look at some pictures and/or plans and make you own. There is no doubt that you could do it and make it to fit your shop area and save a lot of money. I am sure you already thought of those things though.


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

mwkellner said:


> ...why you don't look at some pictures and/or plans and make you own.


I second that. You obviously have the skill. What more fitting project for a woodworker than to make his own bench?


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got so much walnut, I've thought about a walnut workbench.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

When I made mine, I just took all of my scraps that were wider than 2" and longer than 3'. I ripped and planed them so that I could butcher block together 2 slabs that were 11" wide. I planed them, and cut them to length, and built them into a bench top.

I now have a totally beautiful bench made of ash cherry and maple, that otherwise would have been firewood. The legs are nice 3x3 oak, and it is built like a rock, but the top was literally just a matter of dimensioning scraps and gluing.

Simon


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Multi wood top sounds really nice but isn't there a rule around here that these things do not exist without pictures. :no: Kidding aside that sounds like a great use of the srcaps you just can't burn.


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

Ask and ye shall receive. This is before it was really turned into a bench, and is just a top. The outside edges are 2x3 oak, and the outside ends are 2x3 cherry.

Yeah I know, pretty for a bench, but really, I deserve it! :laughing:

Simon


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks nice, great use of scraps. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flattop (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think it's important to the 10th degree whether it's oak or maple. What's important is that it be thought to suit your needs and well built. Use you bench project to show off your skills and attention to details. I've just completed my special work bench a few months ago and now that I'm using it daily I couldn't be happier with it. It has 2 vises, a tool tray, a kreg hold down rail, a movable work light, 9 dove tailed drawers ands it's mobile By the way, mine is built primarily from discarded oak hand rails that I have access to regularly. Cut the profiles off, square it, plane it snd glue it Get going and be proud of your work.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice bench and vices.:thumbsup:


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

What are the holes in the top of the table for?


----------



## Flattop (Nov 10, 2011)

aaronhl said:


> What are the holes in the top of the table for?


They are for the bench dogs or bench pegs used with either vise to clamp large, long or wide pieces.


----------

